# وثيقة مفيدة في صناعة الفخار



## ايهابووو (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مرحبا ايها الاحبةاقدم لكم هذا الملف المفيد بصيغة وورد وارجو لكم الاستفادةواتعشم ان تدعوا الله تعالى لي بالمغفرة والتوفيقالتحميل من الرابط http://www.mlfnt.com/down.php?id=1017302والسلام

وهذا رابط اخر

http://arabsh.com/files/0c37414f64fb/صناعة-الفخار-docx.html


----------



## ايهابووو (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشاء الله عليكم 88 مشاهدة ولا حدا اتنازل ورد رد واحد ؟

بالفعل شي يشجع الواحد كتير ليطرح مواضيع ويشارك :69:


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك متستعجلش يا ايهاب على فكرة انا مهتم جدا بالخزف لانتاج اسطوانات منه وضرورى نتكلم فى الموضوع ده بجد ان شاء الله


----------

